# jumping up



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok Question does your baby jump up on the couch etc. Summer is almost 10 mos. and 4 1/2 lbs. She will jump off the couch but she can't jump up on anything really







Is this normal?I'm thinking as she gets older she willl try to get up on things'







I don't now


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

My Poochie







is 10 months also but he weighs 7.5 lbs. He still won't jump up on anything. He won't even go down the steps that are carpeted. He will jump off of the couch though. He's very fearful. Even when I carry him down the steps he makes his little baby sounds and tries to hug me tightly, saying mommy I'm scared. When I'm in bed and he wants up with me, he never makes a sound, all I see is this tiny white fluff of hair bouncing up and down waiting for mommy to pick him up. I just love that he is such a baby. He's my sweet baby boy.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Catcher is the same way. He is a little over a year and just recently realized that he can jump off the sofa but that is it. He doesn't jump up on anything. I'm glad and I don't want to encourage it. I was afraid maybe he had a problem and had the vet look at him when he was there for his rabies shot last week. He does have a Grade 1 luxating patella on one knee but that is all and it shouldn't keep him from jumping.

Kallie didn't start jumping until she was about a year old and she still is afraid to go up and down steps, which is fine with me as I don't want her going upstairs without me, etc. She will go up a couple and then sit there terrified. Catcher hasn't even attempted to go up them.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Theresa_@Sep 27 2005, 10:44 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


To be honest I think it's better if they don't learn to jump on things like the couch.
Especially if you’re not around it just safer, it keeps them out of trouble. 
Also they say once you allow them to jump on the couch you can't expect them to no do it when company comes over. 

Chelsey can jump off things like the bed and couch. She has only recently jumped on the couch a few weeks ago. My niece was with them down stairs she said Chelsey missed a couple times and then made it up. Something I did not really want her to learn. She is now 1 year old... so I think the time frame is fine.

Chester our yorkie will jump up on anything and off anything so we really have to watch him. He thinks he is superdog and can fly.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Jack's length makes him a bit clumsy when it comes to jumping "up" onto things... He gets part way up and scrabbles like mad trying to get his looooong hind end up there too!!!
















He learned pretty fast about jumping down from low things like the couch (he's a bigger dog so it is easier for him -- and he's very sturdily built) . I live in an apartment on the third floor so he learned stairs pretty fast too! (If you want them to learn stairs, it's all about actually putting their paws on the step, then pushing their bum up, then the paws again, and then the bum -- and then get all the way up and brandish some yummy treats -- they'll figure out the rest!!







)

I have a super-high bed, so I don't want him jumping up or down from it. I have this pillow-ed stairway creation made of a crate and another pillow on the floor, and he jumps down from the bed by using it. (he's so smart







) I don't know about the smaller more delicate Malts though -- sorry!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks I was just curoius if the maltese breed did jump up on things, it's ok with me if she doesn't


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Sep 27 2005, 06:24 PM
> *I read a book where it said they shouldn't be jumping on/off stuff for the first year (something about not until the growth plates close I think.)  Cassie won't do stairs which is fine with me 'cause I'd rather she didn't go downstairs without me.  She does do the 2 steps out the patio door into back yard but does a flying leap back up them.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







Thats too funny I know what u mean its like they leep as far as possible Summer only does this off the couch and not everytime sometimes she will sit there and cry like a baby stuck in her crib







then other times







she flys of the thing







like SUPERDOG







gosh I love her


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Tucker jumps on and off of almost everything. Our bed is up high and we have a small desk and chair next to the bed. My hubby taught him to jump onto the chair and then to the bed. He's gotten real good at this. This morning he got upset because I had pushed the chair in under the desk and he couldn't get up there, because I had my clothes on the bed. He won't jump off the bed usually. He has twice, but he was really excited at the time. I told hubby he should build him some steps so he can get on and off that way.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't know if the jumping really has anything to do with weight/age. Miko was always reluctant to jump up or down from coach and in fact we eventually taught him to jump down b/c he really didn't know how to. Overall, I really wouldn't encourage the jumping up or down for 2 reasons:
1) back problems and 2) knee problems -- can happen in anytoy dog any size. We have a ramp that Miko uses all the time. Well worth the investment







.


----------



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

RYLEE IS 6 MONTHES AND HE WONT JUMP DOWN BUT HE WILL JUMP UP IF U THROW A BABY OR W/E ON THERE ((BABY AS IN TOY))


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppy_luv4life_@Sep 28 2005, 05:43 PM
> *RYLEE IS 6 MONTHES AND HE WONT JUMP DOWN BUT HE WILL JUMP UP IF U THROW A BABY OR W/E ON THERE ((BABY AS IN TOY))
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104520*


[/QUOTE]







Yep our babies are toys too! I agree no jumping up sounds the safest


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

My Mitzi is the same shes a scaredy cat (sp)














She cannot jump on or off of anything , i made her these cool soft safe stairs for her to get on my bed its high. and she will not use them for nothing







shes scared. Also i jsut want to mention if this happens to anyone , but sometimes when i go to pet her she lays on her back does this mean shes scared of me ?? and when i call her she runs away fromme and dosent come to me.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

From the moment we got Toby, he would jump off the couch--I wish he never learned that! However, it took him a while to learn to jump up on the couch. In fact, he was so silly, he would fly off the couch but not step down the last step when we would take him out. That step can't be more than 5 inches. We had to teach him to step down it--go figure.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

I swear these guys and gals are so funny







Never know whats next...


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

well, l.e. did it last night. she jumped onto my boyfriend's bed! i was so excited for her.







his bed sits pretty low, maybe 18 inches, so i'm not too worried about her jumping up or down. i know no jumping is better, but it's so much fun to watch how proud of herself she is that she can get to us now. now i don't have to worry about her having to be put down to go potty in the middle of the night cause i know that she can get down and back up. 

yay l.e.!!! i'm so proud of her!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

i was laying in bed over the weekend and somehow (no freaking idea how







) _NIKKI_ managed to jump up onto my bed! My bed is hip height!







There is nothing she could have used to climb up.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

way to go l.e and Lexi


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

This really has nothing to do with anything, but I just wanted to tell Kristi that I LOVE your siggy pic. Nikki looks so cute in her outfit! I love the bows in her hair--it really does make her look like a cheerleader!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Oct 3 2005, 01:09 PM
> *i was laying in bed over the weekend and somehow (no freaking idea how
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

yay Nikki!!!!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

maxi has been jumping on and down for as long as i can remember when he first learned how to get on and he couldnt get off and was peeing on my bed for a good 2 weeks i thought i was going to have a nervous breakdown than 
i put a chair next to my bed and he use to jump on the chair first it also depends on how long your babies are maxi is 14 inches from the nap of his neck to his tail and he also has longer legs i think when they are smaller its harder


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elliesmomie_@Oct 3 2005, 02:45 PM
> *well, l.e. did it last night.  she jumped onto my boyfriend's bed! i was so excited for her.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have to comment if i didnt already that ellie is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom+Oct 3 2005, 03:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to comment if i didnt already that ellie is absolutely gorgeous!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105793
[/B][/QUOTE]

thank you! i really think that i got lucky with her!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Ruby is almost 9 months old and she started going up and down the stairs about 2 months ago. She also jumps on and off the couch and chairs, they are the type that have the low profile. She doesn't sleep with us, so we don't have to worry about that.


----------

